
PSA: Is your iPhone suddenly crashing? Here’s why (and how to fix it) - the_rock_says
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/01/psa-is-your-iphone-suddenly-crashing-heres-why-and-how-to-fix-it/
======
the_rock_says
For more details read the following reddit thread -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7gzntq/psa_iphone_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7gzntq/psa_iphone_rebootrespring_issues_megathread/?st=jaoz9p72&sh=dd0fb500)

